# Was Robin Hood a woosie



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Watch this guy..




ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Amazing, wouldn't believe it if I hadn't seen it. 8O


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes great film and skill.

Paul.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

> *Thank you for not trying this at home*


Somehow I don't think I will try this at home


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

All depends on what you mean by a woosie. Do you mean an effeminate person, gay,or a scaredy cat.

cabby


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

cabby said:


> All depends on what you mean by a woosie. Do you mean an effeminate person, gay,or a scaredy cat.
> 
> cabby


Yes... Allegedly :lol:

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Was this because he pranced around the forest at all sorts of odd hours.
But then there is the argument that he made Marion. Was little john anything to do with this.


cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

Thanks.

I was so amazed by it that I went back to check that it could not ave been faked, but we had actually been shown firing and hitting the target in real time.

Makes a Taser look like a toy pistol.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Of course the video should have been entitled ....

Wait for it .....

"GRAND LARSENY"

Boom, Boom!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I take it no Foxes were hurt in this Geoff. :lol: :lol: 


cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

WOW.
And I was an archer 60 years ago.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Several times I have wished my 'Cupid' could have been so accurate :roll: :lol:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I BOW to his superior skill 

 

I am all a quiver :lol: :lol: 

has he appeared on the ARCHERS 

:roll: :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Did you change your name then Ray. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------

